# 2x 27 Zoll Monitor setup (Beratung)



## Bellkadse (22. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

nach ewiger recherche komme ich auf keinen Nenner. 

Ich möchte mir zwei neue Monitore jeweils 27  Zoll anschaffen. Diese werden acht Stunden täglich für das Büro (augenschonend) und Abends für Video und Gaming benutzt.
Der Hauptmonitor sollte besser sein als der Nebenmonitor, da nur dieser für Spiele genutzt wird. Allerdings da ich viel Wert auf ästhetik lege, ziemlich gleich aussehen und einen sehr schmalen Rahmen vorweisen.
Ob ich nun g-synk brauche bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher, da mich auch der hohe Stromverbrauch abschreckt. Montiert werden die Monitore an einer Tischhalterung.

Graka GTX 1080
Budget ca 800€

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## virtuall (23. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mir gerade 2 mal den iiyama Prolite XUB2792QSU-B1 gekauft. Je 345 Euro pro Monitor.

Ein Gerät habe ich schon hier, der 2. Kommt heute. Mit dem ersten bin ich zufrieden, hoffe ich erwische bezüglich ips glow usw beim 2. Auch ein gutes Gerät.

Ich brauche keine 144hz und auch kein gsync. Daher verkaufe ich meine 2 Dell 2716dg auch wieder. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bellkadse (23. Januar 2018)

Die iiyama sehen richtig schick  aus aber leider kein 144hz

Bis jetzt sind das meine Favoriten.

Hauptbildschirm:
Dell S2716DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nebenmonitor:
Dell S2715H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## virtuall (23. Januar 2018)

Das stimmt, war für mich nicht relevant da ich keinen Unterschied bemerke ob 144 Hz oder 70 Hz. Mag vielleicht in irgendwelchen Shooterspielen oder sonst wo relevant sein. Da kenne ich mich nicht aus. 

Da du den Dell 2716DG als Hauptbildschirm in Betracht ziehst möchte ich dieses Thema  in den Raum werfen: Dell s2716dg Displayport Fehler - GTX 1080 TI

Bei mir hat der PC am Schluss mit 2 angeschlossenen Dell Bildschirmen über DP beim hochfahren gar kein Bild mehr gezeigt und hat ewig gebraucht. Hatte ich einen per DP und den anderen per HDMI angeschlossen gings problemlos. Die ersten paar Wochen/Monate hatte ich das Problem nicht. 

Ich möchte nun nicht sagen das es pauschal an den Bildschirmen lag. Denke das ist irgend ein zusammenspiel. Vielleicht auch noch in Kombination mit Windows 10? Man (oder besser gesagt ich) weiß es nicht. Kann auch ein defekt der Graka sein oder sonst irgendwas.  Wobei ich es komisch finden würde wenn alle 3 DP einen schaden hätten.  Ausserdem haben auch einige andere genau das gleiche Problem. Graka Tausch hatte in diesen Fällen nix gebracht. 

Ich habe gerade den 2. iiyama angeschlossen (beide über DP) und habe beim hochfahren keine Probleme mehr. Wollte nur mal darauf hinweisen das es eben gerade beim booten scheinbar in Kombination mit der Graka und dem Bildschirm probleme geben kann. 

Ansonsten war ich mit den Dell Schirmen zufrieden. Farben sind ok (gut, jetzt gegen den IPS kommt es mir etwas blass vor aber das ist mir davor nie aufgefallen) und ich hatte auch sonst keine Probleme mit den Monitoren.


----------



## HisN (23. Januar 2018)

Du bist Dir im klaren darüber, dass Du da in Problemchen rennen könntest, wenn die Monitore unterschiedlich takten?


Probleme mit 2. Monitor nach Aufrustung auf 240 Hz - ComputerBase Forum
PC ruckelt mit 2ten Bildschirm - ComputerBase Forum
2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Specs - flussiger Betrieb machbar? - ComputerBase Forum
Ingame-Ruckler wenn Stream auf zweitem Monitor lauft - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Bellkadse (23. Januar 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Du bist Dir im klaren darüber, dass Du da in Problemchen rennen könntest, wenn die Monitore unterschiedlich takten?



Nein bis eben nicht, vielen dank für diese Info!

Also muss bzw sollte man um im vorfeld Fehler auszuschließen  die selber Herzzahl bei beiden Bildschirmen haben. Das ist dann allerdings ziemlich teuer *schnauf


----------



## Meph (23. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht ein Workaround: Im Officebetrieb den Gaming-Monitor auf office-Takt laufen lassen und im Gaming-Betrieb den Office-Monitor ausschalten. Ich kenne mich mit dem Thema aber nicht aus und weiß natürlich nicht ob dir das zu viel Arbeit wäre oder du auch im gaming-Betrieb einen zweiten Monitor brauchst.


----------



## virtuall (23. Januar 2018)

Merkst du überhaupt einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen 70 und 144hz? Das würde ich zuerst mal ausprobieren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bellkadse (23. Januar 2018)

Meph schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Workaround: Im Officebetrieb den Gaming-Monitor auf office-Takt laufen lassen und im Gaming-Betrieb den Office-Monitor ausschalten. Ich kenne mich mit dem Thema aber nicht aus und weiß natürlich nicht ob dir das zu viel Arbeit wäre oder du auch im gaming-Betrieb einen zweiten Monitor brauchst.



Guter Gedanke aber ich gebe kein Geld aus um mir noch Arbeit zu schaffen  




virtuall schrieb:


> Merkst du überhaupt einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen 70 und 144hz? Das würde ich zuerst mal ausprobieren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Das kann ich leider noch nicht beantworten, am besten heute Abend mal im Media Markt testen.
Manche schwören ja auf 144hz

Die iiyama Bildschirme finde ich schon sehr interessant

Aufjedenfall ein gutes upgrade zu meinen jetzigen: 
ASUS VW266H
Welcher meine Augen sehr schnell zum ermüden bringt.


----------



## virtuall (23. Januar 2018)

Ich würde das wirklich erst mal testen. Notfalls auch den iiyama (oder ein anderer wenn du einen Favorit hast) und zusätzlich einen 144 Hz Monitor bestellen. Dann kannst testen ob du einen Unterschied merkst. Wenn ja und es ist dir den Aufpreis wert, dann musst wohl 2 144 Hz monitore kaufen.

Ich habe meine 2 Dell am Schluss  mit unterschiedlichen Hz betrieben. Desktop mit 60, gaming monitor mit 100. Konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen. Das hängt aber natürlich von den Spielen ab die man so spielt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bellkadse (24. Januar 2018)

So ich habe mich nun entschieden. Ich werde mir diese zwei Schmuckstücke bestellen:
iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 Black Hawk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Gefahr mit den unterschiedlichen Frequenzen werde ich eingehen und im Notfall zurückschicken...

Außerdem noch diese Halterung:
Digitus DA-90349 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Besonders an virtuall, würde mich freuen von dir noch ein resümee zu meiner Entscheidung zu lesen.

Gruß Bellkadse


----------



## HisN (24. Januar 2018)

Wir würden uns freuen ein Resümee von Dir zu sehen


----------



## virtuall (25. Januar 2018)

Hi

Ich denke damit machst du nicht viel falsch sofern es mit der Hz Zahl keine Probleme gibt.

Ich hatte mir die G-Master Modelle auch angeschaut. Da ich dieses Mal aber gerne ips probieren wollte und auch keine 144 Hz brauche habe ich mich für die anderen entschieden und zum Glück auch (für mich) 2 gute Modelle erwischt.

Glaube man macht sich davor auch meist viel zu viele Gedanken/Sorgen darüber. Schlussendlich muss man es einfach ausprobieren. Müssen nicht immer die teuersten monitore mit sämtlichen schnickschnack sein. 

Berichte doch gerne mal ob du damit zufrieden bist! Mit tischhalterungen habe ich keine Erfahrung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bellkadse (1. Februar 2018)

So die guten Stücke sind gestern eingetroffen.

Nach einiger Testzeit kann ich nur positives berichten, die Bildschirme sehen sehr wertig und gut verarbeitet aus.
Von Problemen aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Herzzahlen kann ich nichts berichten.

Super Teile klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------

